# The Riddle game



## Tilion (Aug 20, 2003)

I am new but I couldnt find a previous riddle game on this site and on previous Tolkien debating sites this has been alot of fun.


----------



## Tilion (Aug 20, 2003)

I will start.

All you have to do is guess who the riddle is about and then when you get it right you may post the next riddle and so on.

here goes...

Lord and follower of many people
Along the mountains over the steaple
Driven out by but avenged the indangered beast
But his life ended in no feast
Untill he lay slain within the Dark Chasm


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 20, 2003)

Finrod Felagund?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 20, 2003)

Durin's Bane?


----------



## Tilion (Aug 20, 2003)

No not Finrod but Durins Bane could have some kind of connection but only real with the last line.

Try again


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 20, 2003)

Gandalf the Grey?


----------



## Tilion (Aug 20, 2003)

No unlucky.

but I will give you a major clue. 

He may have followed Gandalf the Grey at one point in his life.


----------



## Celebthôl (Aug 20, 2003)

Denethor?


----------



## Tilion (Aug 20, 2003)

Nope try again.


----------



## Beleg (Aug 20, 2003)

Thorin?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 20, 2003)

Balin?!


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 21, 2003)

The last three lines would lead me to say Turin Turambar, but that wouldn't work with the clues you've given, so I really have no idea. 

Was this character mentioned in LotR?


----------



## Tilion (Aug 21, 2003)

well done Black Captain you are right. Just in case you think the clues are dodgey I will explain. He followed such as King Thrain the second Was driven out by Smaug (the indangered beast, being the last dragon) but avenged him on the quest of Erebor. And he lay slain within in the Dark Chasm which is another meaning for the depth of Moria

Now you can do a riddle Black Captain.


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 21, 2003)

Ah, ok, that makes perfect sense. This should be fun.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 21, 2003)

_*I live in the forests, I'm sly as a cat
When hopping the logs, I'm quick as a bat
I overhear the wanderers of my woods conversing,
Whilst upon diar quests, my trails they traversing
Hunter am I, yet also the hunted
Compared to my cousin, my growth is stunted
I live for the hunt, I'd kill for the feed
These things I accomplish, with my unmatched speed*_


----------



## Beorn (Aug 21, 2003)

I'm going to bet that it's Gollum....but I've a strange feeling I'm taking the bait....


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 21, 2003)

You would be incorrect.... The bait is taken . The answer is not Gollum


----------



## Tilion (Aug 22, 2003)

Quickbeam?


----------



## Aulë (Aug 22, 2003)

Mîm ?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 22, 2003)

All incorrect

Ohhh boy I think I've got a hard one... You gotta think outside the box for this one people


----------



## Beleg (Aug 22, 2003)

You have to agree that *Leopard* makes perfect sense.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 22, 2003)

... it would... but Leopards have nothing to do with things from Tolkien's works


----------



## Idril (Aug 22, 2003)

A spider/spiders of the giant kind?


----------



## Aulë (Aug 22, 2003)

Carcharoth?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 22, 2003)

nnnoooppee! *Insert evil laugh here*


----------



## Aulë (Aug 22, 2003)

Pukel Men?


----------



## Bethelarien (Aug 22, 2003)

A woodland Elf?


----------



## Elendil3119 (Aug 22, 2003)

The fox from one of the first chapters of FotR that saw Frodo and Sam sleeping in the woods?


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 22, 2003)

Elendil is correct! Dang! I was hoping I could torture you all for a while! Anamatar probly told you though...  

Just so everyone knows, his cousin is a Dog, and foxes are smaller compared to Dogs... at least i think...


----------



## Elendil3119 (Aug 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackCaptain _
> *Anamatar probly told you though... *


He did not! It was the word "sly" that tipped me off.


> *Just so everyone knows, his cousin is a Dog, and foxes are smaller compared to Dogs... at least i think... *


I was thinking the fox's cousin was a wolf, but either way it makes sense. 

Here's the next one:

*I was born in Northern lands, 
A traveler am I.
I love to watch the landscapes
and reflect upon the sky.

As I went South I saw the trees of
Mirkwood dark and grim.
Once long ago I saw the passing
Wives of Onodrim

Lothlorien the fair I love,
Her blossoms I can smell.
I drank of her sweet waters,
Offered me of Nimrodel

I traveled still until a dreadful
Sight came into view.
A stinking desolation where
No green thing ever grew.

Then suddenly a piercing light shone
Stunning, brilliant white.
I saw a citadel with seven walls 
And towers bright.

Alas I had to travel on for
That my nature be
Then journey's end was nigh at hand 
Before me lay the Sea*



Have fun.


----------



## Aulë (Aug 23, 2003)

Dang! I had a feeling that it was the fox- but for some reason, didn't post it....

Anyway, I believe that the answer to the previous riddle, is the *Anduin River*.


----------



## Tilion (Aug 23, 2003)

That would make sense. The only person I could think of it being would be Amroth.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Aug 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *Anyway, I believe that the answer to the previous riddle, is the Anduin River. *


How in heck did you figure that out so quickly?! Oh well, your turn.


----------



## Aulë (Aug 23, 2003)

_"I was born in Northern lands, 
A traveler am I.
I love to watch the landscapes
and reflect upon the sky."_
Gave it away for me, then the rest confirmed it. 
It was a very good riddle though. 

And since I am utterly _useless_ at making riddles, I'll let whoever posts next make up a riddle.


----------



## Tilion (Aug 25, 2003)

Im not going to be able to post one as good as that for a long time.

Up north did I once lie, Beneath the darkened sky
I lured forces to my cause
but through the powers, the valar breached my doors.

Very easy but I havent had time to make one up. And I want to keep the game going.


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 25, 2003)

I would have to say *Morgoth* (or *Melkor*)


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 25, 2003)

Haha woah did that even rhyme?! Haha oh well I'd guess Melkor too but it's taken already...


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 25, 2003)

I'm almost 100% sure I'm correct, as there really is no other answer, so I'll post my own. 

And I'm pretty sure Riddles don't have to rhyme, cuz if they do I'm sunk, as I can't think at the moment. 

Forgive me, I pray, for this muddle....


_Charge of the White Riders
Charge against the Black Riders
Both powerless to harm the Riders
Yet the Black turn to flee_


----------



## Tilion (Aug 26, 2003)

I dont think its fair to start a new riddle when the previous one has not been confirmed. by the way answer was the citadel of Utumno but as you seemed so confident you might as well carry on. (sigh...)


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 26, 2003)

Ah dear, here I go stepping on people's toes again... 

I insist you post the next riddle, no ands, ors or buts....

BTW, I don't think the Citadel of Utumno "lured" anyone....

So everyone, forget mine, wait for Tilion's..


----------



## Tilion (Aug 27, 2003)

Well thats why I thought you could be half right because Morgoth was the one that lured the evil forces to his call. But everything else goes with the citadel of Utumno. But any how I dont have a riddle and need some time to think one up so we will go head with yours for now and pretend mine was never posted (to be honest it was a pretty bad riddle anyway). And yours has hitten me flat footed but with a bit of research I might get it.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 27, 2003)

Citadel's cannot lure people, unless it is Minas Morgul. It is never stated that Utumno 'lured' people. It was the lies of Morgoth that lured forces to his cause. 

Is it the Ford of Bruinnen?


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 28, 2003)

Yep, yep. You're up, BC.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 28, 2003)

Sharpest, quickest, lightest still
Hundreds upon hundreds I have killed
Fate was wrought, for heirs to the throne
I being their symbol, when destroying bone
Now a new age, after long at rest
I shall once and for all be put to test,
The time is past for games and jest,
And return to glory, oh hope of the west


----

Pretty weak, and i couldn't use its actual term used in the book somewhere in this poem... Not too easy I hope


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 28, 2003)

Don't worry, this isn't easy at all...  

Uhhhh.....I'd have to say *Narsil*, also known as *Anduril*, but that is merely a shot in the dark.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 28, 2003)

Ah yes... i knew it was easy. I really gotta work on my poems instead of wingen them


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 28, 2003)

A finger of stone 
As a finger of doom
Marks the way 
_To this throngs tomb_

Short and easy... It's my bed time.


----------



## Manveru (Aug 29, 2003)

Is it a hand (I guess it's white) that shows the way to Saruman's stronghold? That one, which Gandalf, Theoden and co. saw on their way to Saruman?


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 29, 2003)

Nope. 

I may have to revise this poem, as it was several hours past my bedtime and isn't terribly clear. As a hint, though, all I am looking for is what is described in the last line (hence, the italics), the first 3 merely state a landmark, you could say.


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 29, 2003)

This should give it away...

Death will not come
Though they have been killed
This tomb is their home
Until the oath is fulfilled


----------



## Aulë (Aug 30, 2003)

Would that be the *Paths of the Dead*?


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 30, 2003)

Bravo! Pray, post the next stumper...


----------



## Aulë (Aug 30, 2003)

Protector of the coppice is our fame,
Creation of the giver of fruits,
We take no greater delight when in flame,
Than to crush Orcs with our mighty roots.


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 30, 2003)

*Ents*, perhaps?


----------



## Aulë (Aug 30, 2003)

Yeah,
What gave it away? the 'roots'?


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 30, 2003)

Yeah, the "roots," coupled with the "flame." Then I looked up the word "coppice" and had it.  

Ok, been sitting here for 10 minutes, at 2:35 in the morning and can come up with nothing...so....it's now been 20 minutes. Rather hastily put together, but I need sleep. 

I delved to deep
Yet not in stone
True, I made
But longed to own

Longed to own
What I could not make
I studied hard
'Twas my mistake


----------



## Beleg (Aug 30, 2003)

Saruman?


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 30, 2003)

Yup, you're up!


----------



## Beleg (Aug 30, 2003)

I give my turn to anyone else who has a riddle at hand.


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 30, 2003)

I don't want to hog, so I'll let someone else post...


----------



## Manveru (Aug 30, 2003)

I've got one:

_Traitor I am
and always be.
Even most precious gem
could not save me
from vengeance hunting me._


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 30, 2003)

I'll take a wild shot and say *Gollum.*


----------



## Beleg (Aug 30, 2003)

Can be *Morgoth*?


----------



## Aulë (Aug 30, 2003)

The *Dwarves of Nogrod* ?


----------



## Manveru (Aug 30, 2003)

None of these... though Aule is near (in some way) 

So keep guessing


----------



## Tilion (Aug 30, 2003)

The Dwarves of Nogrod would seem right unless you want to be more specific such as Telchar. But it must be along the lines of the doings between Thingol and the Dwarven craftsmen.


----------



## Manveru (Aug 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Tilion _
> *The Dwarves of Nogrod would seem right unless you want to be more specific such as Telchar. But it must be along the lines of the doings between Thingol and the Dwarven craftsmen. *


Nope... totally not that event...
OK, maybe it won't be a big "spoiler"... when I said Aule was near, I was refering to the race of the subject of my riddle (and to that only).


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 30, 2003)

So does that mean we could say ''Elves'' ''Dwarves'' or ''men'' and we'd be right?


----------



## Beleg (Aug 30, 2003)

Mim?
I am almost sure it is Mim.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 30, 2003)

I was gonna say Mim, but then I thought, ''what gem?"


----------



## Manveru (Aug 30, 2003)

Yes Beleg, my brother... It's Mim!

And BC... that "gem" refered to treasure of Nargothrond (remember how Mim died... he wanted to buy his life when Hurin met him... ).

Your up Beleg


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 30, 2003)

I guess I don't remember haha I really gotta read the Sil again


----------



## Gandalf White (Aug 31, 2003)

*cough*Beleg*cough*  

You're up to post the next riddle.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Aug 31, 2003)

I PM'd him reminding him it was his turn... he should be posting soon I hope


----------



## Gandalf White (Sep 5, 2003)

Hmmm, I'll try MSN, elsewise someone else can post one.


----------



## Beleg (Sep 5, 2003)

Sorry folks, here is mine.


Of the race of the Mountain dwellers, 
Kings of old, men of power. 
Family problems she faced while young, 
hurting male feeling she did savor.

Rule she did for considerable time, 
causing trouble for her kith,
the shepard boy was the only male, 
she saw as a child.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Sep 5, 2003)

Erendis?


----------



## Beleg (Sep 6, 2003)

Nope, but close.


----------



## Lhunithiliel (Sep 6, 2003)

Silly me! 

But of course!
Tar-Ancalime! (I was thinking of her and wrote her mother's name!)


----------

